# Những món ăn giống ‘của quý’ đàn ông



## Xinh (30 Tháng một 2013)

*Không  chỉ cánh đàn ông mà ngay cả chị em cũng rất mê những món làm từ "của  quý" của một số loại động vật. Không chỉ thế, ngay ở thiên nhiên, cũng  có những loại vật giống hệt... "cái ấy" của người đàn ông mà người ta  kháo nhau nếu ăn vào thì rất... sung sướng.*



*Sâm đất giống bề... nổi*

Sâm đất (danh pháp hai phần: Sipunculus nudus), tên dân gian Việt Nam  thì mỗi vùng mỗi khác: bi bi, con cạp đất, đồn đột... là một trong  những hải sản quý hiếm mà ngày xưa, ngư dân ở cù lao Ré (bây giờ là  huyện đảo Lý Sơn, Quảng Ngãi) phải vất vả tìm từ lòng biển sâu mang về chủ yếu để dâng cho vua, quan.










 Sâm đất có hình dạng na ná như một con giun khổng lồ đầy màu sắc,  trong những hang đá, khe cát ở tận dưới đáy biển sâu từ 10 đến 30m. Có  con dài 40cm, đường kính 20cm, nặng từ 1 đến 3kg. Khi bị bắt lên khỏi  mặt biển, sâm đất thu mình lại, tròn như một quả bóng, cái miệng bé như  lỗ van bơm hơi. Da sâm đất thay đổi màu sắc tùy theo môi trường nó ở,  dùng tay sờ vào thấy mềm và mát.







 Chính đặc điểm trên mà loại sinh vật này làm người giàu trí tượng  tưởng liên tưởng tới "cái ấy" của người đàn ông. Sâm đất có thể dùng để  chế biến để làm thuốc bằng cách ngâm nước muối, luộc chín, căng ra phơi  khô. Muốn ăn lại thì đem luộc lần nữa rồi cắt thành từng miếng nhỏ nấu  với thuốc Bắc hoặc bỏ vào bụng gà ác hầm nhừ rồi ăn. Theo Đông y, đây là  vị thuốc cường dương, tăng sinh lực. Hiện nay, đồn đột là một mặt hàng  xuất khẩu có giá trị.

*Tu hài như bản sao*

Nếu như sâm đất thì có vẻ giống "bề ngoài" của "cái ấy", thì tu hài (một  số nơi gọi là ngao, ốc vòi voi, con... thụt thò) lại như "bản sao" y  nguyên "của quý" người đàn ông từ trong ra ngoài. Tu hài thường sống ở  trương cát ngầm, thềm cát có san hô ở vùng biển ấm. Đây là loài nhuyễn  thể sống lâu và lớn nhất trong hang cát, nó có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao  cùng hương vị đặc biệt và có tác dụng tốt đối với sức khỏe phái nam.

Tu hài sống ở rất nhiều nơi và tùy vào điều kiện khí hậu, nước biển mà kích cơ của chúng cũng khác nhau. Tại châu Mỹ, người ta gọi tu hài là sò vương, mỗi con dài dài khoảng từ 15 - 20cm, nhưng cái vòi có khi tới gần 1 mét. Ở châu Á, tu hài có vỏ chừng 10cm, vòi cụt ngóc.

Canada  là quốc gia có loại tu hài lớn nhất thế giới, mỗi con tu hài bắt ở vùng  biển nơi này dài từ 20 - 25cm, nặng từ 1 - 2 cân. Trông chúng rất  "khủng"!

















































Tu hài Canada là loại "khủng" nhất thế giới. _(Nguồn ảnh sưu tầm trên internet)_


 Tu hài được chế biến thành nhiều món ăn ngon, bổ. Đơn giản nhất là  hấp, nướng phomai, mỡ hành, hoặc ăn sống kèm các gia vị cay nồng...








Tu hài hấp sả ớt










Tu hài nướng mỡ hành


Theo _MASK_​


----------

